# Pre competition tanning and trunks



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I have my first competition in 4 weeks and would like to know;

1) What tan to use as a base?, - I'm going to be using dream tan #2 (as i have light skin) back stage but am confused on what tan to purchase prior to back stage tanning

2) Wheres the cheapest site to get posing trunks from?

3) Since my show is on the sunday, my plan is to; Mosturise and exfoliate starting on the tuesday, shave the hair off on friday, apply first coat of tan friday evening. Apply 2nd tan on sat morning - 3rd layer on sat evening - Then was just going to use dream tan back stage to darken.

Does this sound right?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me,

Chris.


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't compete far from it however I have been using the melanotan peptide injections; I am very fair and have turned dark very quick but it might not be for everyone

It also has a the side effect of giving me random hard ons but made me feel sick the first few times I have taken it..

I did however need some UV exposure to get it going but I look brown...very brown


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

what fed you competing with mate? although im not entirely clued up on tanning situations iirc some feds have banned dream tan ? well i think so anyway its either that or some other one so check that over mate incase


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't fancy using melanotan -

NPA - they allow dreamtan ;0)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I would get the hair off ASAP and start the moisturising/ex-foliating as well.

Never know how you will react and last thing you want is a rash.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

54und3r5 said:


> Don't fancy using melanotan -
> 
> NPA - they allow dreamtan ;0)


good stuff  what does NPA stand for mate?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

NPA - natural physique association

LittleChris - I was told contrasting advice, but certainly wouldn't like a rash!! So dya think 2 weeks out of shavage wud be fine?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Never know how you will react and last thing you want is a rash.


Best bit of advice..

My plan was to get waxed 3 days before show...luckily my ex persuaded me to get waxed a few months ago...had a v v bad reaction to it, boils etc everywhere, all over my chest, back, shoulders etc.

Lasted about 7weeks, had to go on anti-b's and what not. So so so glad I tried it and know I don't get on with it.

I now use the Philips Bodygroom that Jamie recommended...awesome, so easy to use and does the job. But, I'd start using sooner rather than later as the first 2-3 shaves you do with it you get the odd spot from where your skin isn't used to it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't done it myself, but would make more sense to me. Depends how much fur you have though.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quite a bit of the fur to come off mate - will do it this friday when mrs is at hand I think!!

Any1 got ideas about tannage?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

A dude i know with pale-ish skin recommends both Dream Tan #2 and Jan Tana...


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello bud

I would start shaving as soon as possible to get your skin used to the process.

If you need trunks i think the back of the beef mag has some people that sell them pretty cheaply I think.

If I was you use a scrub for the whole last week and moisturize as much as you can.

The friday before the show shave all over, the saturday have a bath and scrub but dont mosiurise. If you use dream tan you could put a coat on that night to soak in a bit then a light coat the day of the show. I dont know much about dream tan as I had you sue jan tanna as bnbf have banned instant tan


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks galt - ;0)


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

NO WORRIES mate get someone to help you shave and tan, preferable someone who has seen your ass before lol


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Buddy dream tan us perfect to use by itself, just slap it on backstage it'll be fine.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for all advice - I shaved all over last night, took 2 hours pmsl, with the help of my girlfriend thank god!

Also purchased pro tan and dream tan #2 .. Additionally, have my black posing trunks!! Wooo!!! Bring on 12th sept!


----------

